# Pregnancy worries



## ajjones1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi. I have type 2 diabetes and am on insulin. Im 8 weeks pregnant an am struggling to know what to eat...anyone got any great ideas they can share?


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 18, 2013)

Ooh... loads.  What do you like?  What do you want recipes or low-carb swaps for?

Have a look through the Food/Carbs threads for some ideas.


----------

